# Solomon and Adonijah



## Gregg (Dec 6, 2005)

Why did Solomon have his brother Adonijah slain when Adonijah asked for Abishag the Shunammite for a wife? (1 Kings ch.2)


(Moderator/s please move this topic into the OT Forum).

Gregg

[Edited on 12-6-2005 by Gregg]


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 6, 2005)

Gregg, it doesn't look like anyone else is going to answer so I'll give my own ill-founded opinion.

I think that it was because everyone knew that Abishag was the last woman to share David's bed (even if she only did it to keep him warm). Allowing Abonijah to marry her would suggest that he was a usurper or an equal of his father, and consequently superior to Solomon.

Vic


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 6, 2005)

Vic is on the right track, I believe.

Adonijah was a schemer. He had already sought to assume the throne, before David had even died a natural death (1 Ki. 1). He escaped death by a pious appeal to God (v. 49ff). When Solomon pardoned him, however, he clearly took this act of grace as an indication that his younger brother was insecure, that he was not made of the necessary ruthless calibre stuff that kings are made of (that Adonijah himself would certainly have been if he had taken the throne--see 1:21).

In this he was right, but also wrong. Solomon was made of stuff like his father. He was interested in justice first, and his exercise of power was that of a man fully in possession of himself. Adonijah planned to take his father's wife, Abishag, and by this ruthless possession, to challenge Solomon's throne. This subtrefuge Solomon saw through, although Bathsheba was deceived.

It was evident too, that Joab (who supported putting Adonijah on the throne in the first place) was complicit in this move also (2:22). At the least, he incurred treasonous guilt by his previous association with Adonijah, and his fate was tied to Adonijah's continuance in favor. He was already worthy of death, being a murderer thrice over.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 7, 2005)

Great answer Bruce. You can even see some parallels with Absalom sleeping with David's wives in plain view.

As I was considering this question this Scripture also came to mind:


> Lev 20:11
> The man who lies with his father's wife has uncovered his father's nakedness; both of them shall surely be put to death.


To even ask such a thing, coupled with his desire to use is to usurp Solomon's power, was abominable and demonstrated he had no affection for the Covenant.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you all, your answers were very helpful to me.

Gregg


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 7, 2005)

what beats me, is that Adonijah is a really cool name that means, "The Lord is my Master". I would like to give a future child of mine, that name, but Adonijah in the Bible bursted my bubble.


----------

